# Assassins Creed Unity für umsonst bei UPlay - Aktion beendet



## Maverick3k (17. April 2019)

*Assassins Creed Unity für umsonst bei UPlay - Aktion beendet*

Hi,

wer in Frankreich rumrennen und Notre-Dame begutachten will, hat nun die Möglichkeit sich das Spiel kostenlos im Uplay Store zu holen.

Credits gehen an der Stelle an BxBender, der in einem Kommentar in einem Artikel darauf hingewiesen hat. 

Ich hatte es zwar schon, aber nicht auf meinem zweiten Account.


Update 25.04.19

Die Aktion ist beendet. Das Spiel kostet ab sofort wieder 29,99€.


----------



## bofferbrauer (17. April 2019)

*AW: Assassins Creed Unity für umsonst bei UPlay*



Maverick3k schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wer in Frankreich rumrennen und* Notre-Dame begutachten will*, hat nun die Möglichkeit sich das Spiel kostenlos im Uplay Store zu holen.
> 
> ...



Autsch, das war definitiv zu früh! 
Aber danke für die News!


----------



## Hoopster (24. April 2019)

*AW: Assassins Creed Unity für umsonst bei UPlay*

Spielt das jemand von euch im Multiplayer?


----------



## Hoopster (26. April 2019)

*AW: Assassins Creed Unity für umsonst bei UPlay - Aktion beendet*

Niemand da um ein paar Achievements zu holen?


----------



## Maverick3k (26. April 2019)

*AW: Assassins Creed Unity für umsonst bei UPlay - Aktion beendet*

Mach einen eigenständigen Thread, anstatt hier Themenfremd zu posten.


----------

